
Facebook vs. Data Portability: Who Owns an Individual’s Data? SCOTUS to Decide - dcgudeman
https://www.slideshare.net/vachani1/power-ventures-inc-and-steven-vachani-vs-facebook-supreme-court-petition-for-writ-of-certiorari
======
greenyoda
Re: _" SCOTUS to Decide"_:

This is a petition for a writ of certiorari, which is asking the Supreme Court
to review the decision of the lower court. There's no indication here that
SCOTUS is going to decide anything - that would only happen if they grant the
petition (agree to issue the writ).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Certiorari](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Certiorari)

